# le blond scootermaker



## le blond (Jul 26, 2007)

hi

my name is simon beausoleil i'm 17 years old and i like to build things with wheels and motor. actually i'm studying in welding/fitting at joliette (quebec,canada) school. i have many electronics and mechanics skills. the first functionnal scooter i built was my rage micro scooter: ( *http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1268 *) i've built another scooter but it was too heavy and i have not the right gearing... the next project for me is an electric bicycle, i wanna put this motor : *http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com...d=192&osCsid=312ea55c3db0db3cc52e9ea2667d67a0 * on a conventionnal bicycle frame with the original 6 speed gearing at rear wheel. after the bicycle i wanna build a 3 wheel vehicle (1 wheel at back and 2 at front) powered by a 2 or 4 hp e-motor .


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Simon: Just wanted to welcome you to the EV realm.... It's good to see someone of the younger generation, interested in Electronics, and EV's. A good motor for your TRIKE, would be either an aircraft generator/starter or a forklift motor. You can usually find them fairly cheap on the surplus market. A friend in our EV club in Dallas, Texas has a SPARROW, which is a 3wheel car, just like you are wanting to build.


----------

